# Bookkeeping



## Adobepj (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a thought to see if anyone thinks this might be a good idea. 
I owned a screen printing/embroidery and sign shop for over 20 years. I sold the business last year. All the years I owned the shop by biggest headache (other than employees) was making time to do bookkeeping, sales tax and quarterly reports stuff. 
Do you think there would be a market for offering bookkeeping services to screen printers?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely but what's the differentiator from QB and Xero?


----------

